# Dad Got one



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

sweet


----------



## Questie (Feb 7, 2010)

Good job!  good luck in his stand


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Ya my da has grunted some in but either too small or no shot. I shot another doe yesterday morning up here in Ohio.


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

nice deer


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

He rattled this one in... november 1st(one of the days listed in the F&S)
this deer came in P!$$ed off, ears pinned back stompin, dad couldnt even get him to stop...
(not to brag) but the tracking on this deer was outstanding...he had good blood for the first bout 400 yds and we gave up on him at this large medaw as it was gettin prety late and mom and little sister got ansy..
the next night we went out around 4 o clock in the afternoon 
we werent on our ground so we put our bows down and i stomped over to a little wood duck pond... as i was examining the large muskrat hut at the pond i look at my feet and ill be darned there was a pool of blood where he got a drink i yelled accrost the field for dad and i started following this day old blood in foot tall grass...
he walked around this pond dam, circled around and bedded down at the bottom of it...
ive got it maped on the gps and he was doubble lunged and ran .51 miles...
it was a good find and dad was so impressed he bought me a case of mnt dew!:darkbeer:


----------



## lucasm (Jun 24, 2008)

Good deer


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Goes to show. Double lung isn't as reliable as most people might think.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

see we had great blood for the first 400 yds(we didnt think hed go that far in the first place)
and then he dried up...then hed bleed good...then dry up...
we have had this happen on 2 deer in the last 2 years... they will have a ball of fat plug the hole...wound doesent heel it just plugs it off...


----------

